# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Wireless Router £32, Wireless Access Point £34, Wireless PCM

## pyro

gia tous agglous tou forum:


INEXQ Wireless-G Broadband Router with 4 port Switch - ISW054t £32.25

INEXQ Wireless-G Access Point - HR054g £34.84

Both @ http://www.cclcomputers.biz


Wireless Network PCMCIA Card £12.99

@ http://www.maplin.co.uk/ and maplin stores

nan'e kala to hexus!  ::

----------

